# Via Verde, bank link broken?



## CasaBranca (Dec 31, 2017)

Anyone know any reason why Via Verde have suddenly been unable to take payments from my bank, I have not changed banks, or account.
How do I fix the problem from the UK, do VV have an email address ?

I have a holiday home in Portugal and a Portuguese registered car in which I fitted a Via Verde (VV) transponder.
When I purchased the transponder I linked this to my Portuguese bank account for auto payments.
Since when payments have been taken without a problem. However this month (June 2021) VV have sent me a message which appears to indicate the link to my bank no longer exists. When I check my VV account it still shows payment is "automatic" and "live"


----------



## CasaBranca (Dec 31, 2017)

Problem solved. I had not realised/forgotten that the VV transponder is linked to my bank debit card and not directly to the bank account. So given my old card had expired and the bank had issued a new card (with of course a new number) the VV request for payment was refused. If I were in Portugal I could go to an ATM and update the VV system to the new card.


----------

